# Unknown Table Saw Jig



## Tgobbs (Sep 14, 2016)

I built this jig some years ago and cannot remember it's function. It does not straddle my table saw fence. Would appreciate someone to identify it. See photo.


----------



## StevoWevo (Jul 21, 2021)

It looks like the right angle jig that came with my incra router fence. I think it's for clamping wide boards upright and the whole mess slides along the fence. I don't use it so that's a guess. It might be helpful for box joints?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

+1, on box joint jig for gang end cuts.

It slides against the fence with multiple pieces clamped vertically. The clue is the runner risers to prevent plowing thru the bass. I made one nearly identical years ago. Do you have an incra router fence to use it with?


----------



## StevoWevo (Jul 21, 2021)

YeahI do Madmark, but I haven't really done a whole lot of wood working that would take advantage of its capabilities yet. I do love the fine adjusting with the positioner dial and the lift.


----------



## Tgobbs (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks to StevoWevo and Madmark2 for responding. I don't have an incra router fence so the jig, as I intended it was not for that. I think Madmark2 has the clue, clamping vertical boards and the use of the runner risers. But I am pretty sure it was for the table saw. I'll keep searching. Maybe come to me in a dream.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The jig works on the saw if you have an Incra TS fence. Just more passes or use a dado set.


----------



## Tgobbs (Sep 14, 2016)

I should have said I do not have an incra table saw fence. I have a steel city fence and it is too narrow for the jig.


----------

